# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Новая атака на пользователей Chrome теперь распространяет вымогателя

## olejah

Недавно обнаруженная  новая атака на пользователей Chrome теперь распространяет вымогателя. Эта атака использует поддельное уведомление о том, что пользователю необходимо обновить шрифты в браузере.

Вредоносная кампания, по предположениям экспертов, первый раз была запущена 10 декабря 2016 года. Изначально ее целью было распространение Fleercivet – рекламной вредоносной программы. Кампания связана с деятельностью наборов эксплоитов.

Отличалась эта кампания тем, что использовала оригинальный метод социальной инженерии, рассчитанный на пользователей браузера Chrome. Если пользователь отвечает определенным критериям, код, встроенный в веб-страницу делает текст на ней нечитабельным и предлагает скачать обновления шрифтов, чтобы исправить это.

Сообщение о том, что нужно обновить шрифты нельзя закрыть, в случае, если пользователь соглашается на загрузку этих «шрифтов», вредонос немедленно начинает устанавливаться в системе.

Однако эксперты обратили внимание, что в последней кампании рекламный зловред был заменен на вымогатель Spora. Все остальное не претерпело изменений, механизм заражения остался прежним.

Новое имя получил сам вредоносный файл, теперь он называется «Update.exe», ранее имя было «Chrome_Font.exe». Этот файл и устанавливает вымогатель Spora, который шифрует файлы пользователя и требует выкуп за расшифровку.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## madman12

Что значит распространяет вымогателя?

----------


## HealtHelp

Шифратор вам дарит вместо "шрифтов".

----------

